# 2 New Ones



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

These are two new ones I just finished. The Green Barbie is larger than the ones I have built before (6" body) and the other is wrapped in fiberglass cloth and clear coated, with a transparent purple on the back so the glass effect shows through. I am continually experimenting with new stuff and the glass is just one medium I thought would look pretty cool. After a practice run I quickly realized I had to wear latex gloves so my scally fingers wouldn't snag the material. I glued it on with leafing adhesive, which works very well, then followed it with several coats of epoxy to get a smooth surface to detail and paint.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

fugi- love that glass effect, very original (for my eyes) and effective . pete


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cool, Fugi. It seems to pick up the light very well.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Those are some fine looking baits, that fiberglass bait is really neat. Only problem is fiberglass makes me itch just looking at it.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow I like that alot. Great idea! Nice looking lures.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Great idea! I would imagine that colors behind the glass would also show through, and still leave the texture. Nice looking lures, they're really turning out nice.

Douglas


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys...as I progressed with this bait the more I liked the results...I hope, with so much D2T on this bait that it tracks okay and also holds clear...I have noticed as I built the coats up the clarity has yellowed a bit...do you think a fish will care about that as much as I do? LOL. I decided to try this on a body that I mis-shaped, so if it didn't turn out so good, I would no lose any sleep over it...to my delight I realized after a few additional coats of epoxy, I was able to reshape and get it more symmetrical, so now I just need to get it behind the boat for a test run...only a few more weeks to wait for that...:T :T :T :B 

I had a difficult time getting a good final coat on the other lure and it too has yellowed a bit (which really shows up on the white back half of the bait). I guess that is a trade off for using D2T rather than E-tex, but I still desire the toughness of D2T, so I will live with it!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome idea with the glass fug, love the way it and your painting turned out

Etch


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice work on those to say the least! Great effect with the glass.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice fugarwi, I bet the purple glass one will definately put fish in the boat!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool idea with the fiberglass cloth....

Rod


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone else, I really like the effect of the glassed one. I'm wondering how much D2T the cloth soaked up the first coat and how much weight was added getting it smooth. But I'm sure you used a lighter cloth than what I'm use to working with.  

Once again thinking outside the box. I love seeing your new creations. Definitely looking forward to catching up with you at Turtle Creek to see them in person. We need to try to talk the rest of these guys into showing up for the event. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

eyesman_01 said:


> I have to agree with everyone else, I really like the effect of the glassed one. I'm wondering how much D2T the cloth soaked up the first coat and how much weight was added getting it smooth. But I'm sure you used a lighter cloth than what I'm use to working with.
> 
> Once again thinking outside the box. I love seeing your new creations. Definitely looking forward to catching up with you at Turtle Creek to see them in person. We need to try to talk the rest of these guys into showing up for the event.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


I agree...it would be cool to have a little rendesvous of some kind at Turtle Creek...I would love to see everyone's baits in person....and I will learn about all of my lures when I am up there. I will have my notebook out making entries on each bait and what tweaking needs done to each (I hope I only have to tweak and not have to scrap!) Only one month to go!! Yippee!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

fugarwi7 said:


> I agree...it would be cool to have a little rendesvous of some kind at Turtle Creek.. Only one month to go!! Yippee!!!


Well, normally working 6 days a week, it's hard enough to try to keep up on everything here at home, let alone anywhere else. I would have loved to make it to the seminar Vince and John put on, but was way too far for a day trip. Turtle Creek is my usual launch any more, a bit closer, and I will be there for that weekend anyway, rain or shine.

Last year at this time I was unemployed, looking for another tool & die job. Plenty of time to fish, but funds were tight. My wish came true. Got the tool & die job I wanted. Now I'm making decent money, but have no time. Enough to drive a man to drink (since I quit smoking it's the only bad habit I have left)  .

May not get out as often as I want, but will make the most of every trip I make.


----------

